# Open Boat Matagorda Monday 6-4-18



## Mikeb1984 (May 9, 2016)

Going to wade west matagorda. Must have your own wading gear. Fishing off a 24ft blazer bay. Open boat trip and have 3 spots left. $150 a person. Will be leaving out of matagorda harbor. Fish cleaning included. Will be wading for trout and redfish. Capt Michael (979)216-8447


----------

